# News 11/19



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Beveridge admires fired-up Kings

*The competition leaders were a side on a mission against the only team to dethrone them this season - the Razorbacks having defeated the Kings in round five.
But the emphatic response from Brian Goorjian's charges has left Beveridge - a former assistant to the Kings mentor with the Boomers - convinced they remain the team to beat in the HUMMER Championship NBL.
"They are outstanding," Beveridge said.
Complete article​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Heal impressed with fitness*

South Dragons coach Shane Heal says his players' hectic preseason has given them the fitness base to run out HUMMER Championship NBL games under duress.
The Dragons played four games in eight days but displayed plenty of energy and enthusiasm in their 40-23 final quarter against the Adelaide 36ers on Saturday.
Heal said his side had worked hard to prepare for tough runs in the season.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Perth back in the Hunt*

t was a pressure-relieving 92-69 win for the Perth Wildcats over the Wollongong Hawks on Saturday night, and a tough shooting night was only broken by little used sharpshooter Ben Hunt, while new import Gerald Brown again struggled.With the rest of the team shooting 28-of-69 from the field and five-of-20 from long range, Hunt stole the shooting show for the Wildcats after barely playing for much of the season. In his fourth game since replacing Rashard Phillips, Brown tasted his first win, but only managed seven points, four rebounds and five assists.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hawks believe they can lift*

Wollongong's rollercoaster start to the 2007-08 HUMMER Championship NBL season continued through a fifth straight loss at the hands of Perth on Saturday, but coach Eric Cooks remains confident of turning it around.
After a 10-day stretch that saw the Hawks play in Cairns, Auckland and Perth, they return home and have plenty of time to prepare for hosting the Gold Coast Blaze on November 30.
The task of breaking a five-game losing streak will be helped by the home court and the return of Matt Campbell but the likely loss of Lindsay Tait for the season will still be hard to cover for the Wollongong outfit.
Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bullets depth to be tested*

The Brisbane Bullets will be without Kiwi standout Craig Bradshaw for their clash against a surging Gold Coast Blaze team on Saturday night, but the reigning HUMMER NBL champion remains confident it can cover for any absentees.
Bradshaw, though, sustained an ankle injury, rolling it awkwardly on another player's foot, just two minutes into Brisbane's recent win over the Singapore Slingers.
"His ankle did not come up well this morning," Bullets chief executive Jeff van Groningen said on Monday morning.
Complete article


----------

